# Ferrari sucks in quality paint preparation :(



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello, i was just watching some photos of new Ferrari that was in Geneva show.

look at it and tell me it´s not unbelievable...
If they don´t care about it in Geneva and they still can get people to buy their cars, I think our detailing and correction work will not be needed soon....

just look for yourself

http://img.auto.cz/news/img/galleries/2013-10/_fela79_51375ec8a0bc9.jpg


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

oh lord thats pretty bad, well goes to show in some ways money cant buy you quality


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Bodywork comes for free on a Ferrari , I don't know what your expecting


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

yes, I agree...it seems that to be Ferrari dealer doesn´t mean that you offer top quality services


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Sponges should be made illegal to use on cars.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

matthewt23 said:


> Sponges should be made illegal to use on cars.


Nothing wrong with a sponge 
Plus what would I use for my onr


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I meant on paintwork! Dragging that dirt around against the paint


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

I think that this type of swirls is made by drying without lubrication or am I wrong?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sponges are fine, technique is what counts. swirls are caused by poor technique..


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

On the subject, I've never seen orange peel like this. It looks worst than orange peel


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

matthewt23 said:


> I meant on paintwork! Dragging that dirt around against the paint


just the same as dragging dirt around with a mitt,,,,,,,but sometimes you dont know whats hiding in your mitt

get your prewash right and you should be just fine with a sponge

please dont think the big money dealerships are any better than the everyday car dealers,,,there valeters are still on peanuts using the cheapest products available


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Most Ferraris are truely stunning, but lets not forget these are cars which should be driven as they were intended to be driven, not just look pretty.

Granted though for a car on a show stand I'd expect it to look better than that example.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> sponges are fine, technique is what counts. swirls are caused by poor technique..


So do you use a Sponge on your nice Type R ?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

People kick people down on here so quickly lately.

Someone posts up a picture of a horrendously filthy car, people ask "So you took a picture of a random persons car because it was dirty?"

Someone posts up a picture of someone dragging a sponge along the floor "They'll be happy that the car's clean once they finish."

People mention that sponges aren't good for paintwork (in the obvious sense) and are told that ONR and a sponge are the greatest things since sliced bread and they have no idea what they're talking about.

I don't understand the getting-your-back-up attitude, at the end of the day, one of the most expensive car manufacturers on the planet has showcased their car at one of the biggest motorshows. As detailing enthusiasts I think it's only right to expect an extremely high quality of work, in fact as close as you'll ever expect to get to perfection for this scenario.

You could find a 10 year old average repmobile on here that has a better paint finish than the one posted, surely it's worth a discussion?! 

Or do we just prefer the "what snow foam" threads these days?


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

bildo said:


> People kick people down on here so quickly lately.
> 
> You could find a 10 year old average repmobile on here that has a better paint finish than the one posted, surely it's worth a discussion?!
> 
> Or do we just prefer the "what snow foam" threads these days?


people are having a discussion,,,,someones mentioned sponges,,someone replyed

people will agree and disagree,,,what else do you expect?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

BeesBacks said:


> people are having a discussion,,,,someones mentioned sponges,,someone replyed
> 
> people will agree and disagree,,,what else do you expect?


Not necessarily that, I find so often I'll go to look at a thread and there'll be a completely different attitude to what I'm used to seeing on here.

Just stating my observations, that's all.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> So do you use a Sponge on your nice Type R ?


sure do


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

bildo said:


> Not necessarily that, I find so often I'll go to look at a thread and there'll be a completely different attitude to what I'm used to seeing on here.
> 
> Just stating my observations, that's all.


sorry pal,,,,looked like you was having a hissy fit to me,,,,hahaha


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So my be good to get a pole up sponges or MF Mitt or Nice Wool mitt , I found years ago when I used a sponge that if a particle of dirt got trapped the swirls were pretty instant , I then found the noodle mitt that seemed to reduce that problem, I that was with a pre wash and power wash as always had a power washer


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

BeesBacks said:


> sorry pal,,,,looked like you was having a hissy fit to me,,,,hahaha


No worries, can see that you only joined in Feb. :thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm no detailing aficionado by any stretch of the imagination but I was surprised to see those marks on what is a prestige car at the world's most prominent motor show.

btw - big fan of using sponges. Rinsed and changed regularly - lovely stuff.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

bildo said:


> No worries, can see that you only joined in Feb. :thumb:


no probs Mr baggins

just to point out what might be your problem,,,,,,,,,ive noticed there is alot of very high post count members

when you have alot of regular member,,,over the years they start to think everything they say is gospel,or they dont have to answer to new members etc,,this starts arguments not discussions/debates

thats my thoughts anyhow,ha if ya bothered


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I hear you bildo, information, opinion and attitude on any given thing vary greatly from thread to thread, mainly seems to happen with those at a point to have read a bit and think they know it all. Thats not pointed at any one in this thread either, just a general observation and I get what bildo is saying.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

valeters
car washers
pro detailers
wanabe pro detailers
keyboard warriors

iam three of these,,,what are you,lol


mix them up on one forum and you have bad attitude,arguments,discussions and debates


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

bildo said:


> People kick people down on here so quickly lately.
> 
> Someone posts up a picture of a horrendously filthy car, people ask "So you took a picture of a random persons car because it was dirty?"
> 
> ...


The sponge and onr was my post. I'm only saying that using a sponge
don't =damage


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I've made my point and I can see that people who have been around for quite some time understand what I mean, so I'll leave it there. It was more a comment on how the forum has changed from the interesting discussions that used to take place on here rather than just shooting people down.

May have gone a little off topic Hasan1, it wasn't a dig at you, just a dig at the general direction a large majority of threads seem to go these days. I apologise if it came across incorrectly.

BeesBacks, I haven't actually directed anything at you, my comment about you not being here for long was literally down to the fact that the site has changed so much over the years. I'm not here for petty arguments, just to state that we used to have much better discussion on interesting topics and less on rubbish ones.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Isnt it a lovely car though ?

If I'm really lucky I will see one next month...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

BeesBacks said:


> valeters
> car washers
> pro detailers
> wanabe pro detailers
> ...


You forgot weekend warriors in there mate?
The problem arises when week after week after week the same questions get asked the same products ( mainly the name of the month) come up then next month there is something else new out so thats the latest craze. The amount of i am an expert i did this for the first time ( them ones are BRILLIANT i love them ones) the what pad/ polish ( mmmm anybody that knows how to plug one in should know how to start soft and work up) etc etc.
Is it really any wonder some peoples answers are sometimes questionable ( mine included i fully admit ) when you are just answering the same stuff over and over.
Rant over lol


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

RaceGlazer said:


> Isnt it a lovely car though ?
> 
> If I'm really lucky I will drive one next month...


Certainly a stunning looking car. Since the new califoria ferrari seem to have the styling off to a tee.

Performace and its lap times at modena are even more impressive. Cant wait to see it battling with the P1 later this year.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Hmm, that looks pretty bad


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

3 pages in and no one has actually pointed out that the defects in that paintwork are sod all to do with poor wash/dry technique - those defects are from poor sanding/polishing technique on the production line. Every new Ferrari is like that. (Same for Lamborghini,Aston Martin,Porsche etc etc...)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it just me that thinks the Ferrari has a stupid name and is grotesque? I can't see it from any angle. 
It's impressive and bonkers, not a pretty car to my eyes. Swirls or no swirls.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Having seen cars cleaned on the stands at Autosport and the London Motorshow, I would imagine that some of the guys there don't help either. With some stands having thousands of people touching the cars everyday the cars are subjected to lots and lots of quick 'once overs' with clothes and quick detail type products.

All so easy to make things worse if you're not careful to avoid seams/edging in the clothes or particulates that may be picked up and then spread around the car.

_________
Still a wonderful looking thing though and with over 900 horsepower (0-186 mph in 15 seconds) it should be something really special to behold :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

A few marks is not the end of the world in terms of paint work, depends what you upsets you. I bought a brand new car 11 years ago and the paintwork was really bad, actually really terrible swirls, I felt like saying something when I picked it but but I didn't bother complaining and just cleaned and polished it myself using good old Autoglym. A few years later I polished it with a porter cable and it looked fanastic. Now I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

maggi133 said:


> Is it just me that thinks the Ferrari has a stupid name and is grotesque? I can't see it from any angle.
> It's impressive and bonkers, not a pretty car to my eyes. Swirls or no swirls.


I think the wheels are a bit dull and it has, to me, the appearence of being a cross between a 458 italia and James Glikenhaus's p4/5 that he had commissioned.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ja...7UdyLIcK47AaUDA&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=664

There definitely some better angles than others but none of it really jars with me.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

At the end of the day you are all forgetting 
ITS JUST A FIAT ON STEROIDS


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

maybe the last car you could say that about was the 246 - no-one likes those either...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its still a fiat


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

AllenF said:


> Its still a fiat


Yeah but it's not really though is it?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ermmmmmmm 
YUP
Fiat own ferrari so technically its a fiat


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Uh oh, this picture doesn't help either.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

A car like this being showcased to the world should be flawless. I know it's more about the engineering but every detail should be perfect IMO. Not keen on the styling. It seems to have wandered from ferraris beautiful curves and more to a Lamborghini lairiness. I'm sure it's an absolute weapon though.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

One of our clients has been invited to the show as a VIP guest for McLaren and Ferrari - apparently it's a choice between the new Enzo (I refuse to call it by its stupid new name!), the P-1 or the Porsche 918 Spyder - nice position to be in!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Certainly a decision I'd like to have to make. The porsche is lovely but I'm not sure on the wheels. The p1 is stunning, and that'd be my choice. If its half the car f1 is then you can't lose.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the new porsche myself, that would be me


----------

